# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > BPM >  Dtection du BPM sur musique

## smarties

Bonjour,

Je cherche une librairie ou un algorithme (ou meme un programme en ligne de commande) permettant de rcuprer le BPM (ou tempo) de mes fichiers audio. Je compte actualiser le tout dans Amarok sous Ubuntu.

Que connaissez-vous sur le sujet ?

----------


## PRomu@ld

Peut-tre une rponse ici :

http://www.gamedev.net/reference/pro...beatdetection/

----------


## smarties

ca n'a pas l'air facile  implmenter tout a

----------

